# فلسفه الحب الاعمي



## koka_jesus (1 سبتمبر 2007)

فلسفه الحب الاعمي 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فلسفة الحب الأعمى


في قديم الزمان
حيث لم يكن على الأرض بشر بعد

كانت الفضائل والرذائل .. تطوف العالم معا
و تشعر بالملل الشديد

ذات يوم ... و كحل لمشكلة الملل المستعصية
اقترح الابداع .. لعبة .. وأسماها الاستغماية .. أو الغميضة

أحب الجميع الفكرة

وصرخ الجنون : أريد أن أبدأ .. أريد أن أبدأ
أنا من سيغمض عينيه .. و يبدأ العد

و أنتم عليكم مباشرة الاختفاء

ثم انه اتكأ بمرفقيه .. على شجرة .. و بدأ

واحد ... اثنين ... ثلاثة

و بدأت الفضائل و الرذائل بالاختباء

وجدت الرقة مكانا لنفسها فوق القمر

و أخفت الخيانة نفسها في كومة زبالة

و ذهب الولع واختبأ ... بين الغيوم

و مضى الشوق الى باطن الأرض

الكذب قال بصوت عال

سأخفي نفسي تحت الحجارة ... ثم توجه لقعر البحيرة

و استمر الجنون : تسعة و سبعون ... ثمانون ... واحد وثمانون

خلال ذلك أتمت كل الفضائل والرذائل تخفيها ... ماعدا الحب
كعادته ... لم يكن صاحب قرار ... و بالتالي لم يقرر أين يختفي

و هذا غير مفاجيء لأحد ... فنحن نعلم كم هو صعب اخفاء الحب

تابع الجنون : خمسة وتسعون....... ستة وتسعون

و عندما وصل الجنون في تعداده الى : مئة

قفز الحب وسط أجمة من الورد ... و اختفى بداخلها

فتح الجنون عينيه .. وبدأ البحث صائحا

أنا آت اليكم ... أنا آت اليكم

كان الكسل أول من انكشف ... لأنه لم يبذل أي جهد في إخفاء نفسه

ثم ظهرت الرقّة المختفية في القمر

و بعدها .. خرج الكذب من قاع البحيرة مقطوع النفس

و اشار على الشوق ان يرجع من باطن الأرض

وجدهم الجنون جميعا ... واحدا بعد الآخر


ما عدا الحب

وكاد يصاب بالأحباط واليأس ... في بحثه عن الحب

الى ان اقترب منه الحسد

وهمس في أذنه

الحب مختف في شجيرة الورد

التقط الجنون شوكة خشبية أشبه بالرمح

و بدأ في طعن شجيرة الورد بشكل طائش ... ليخرج منها الحب

و لم يتوقف الا عندما سمع صوت بكاء يمزق القلوب

ظهر الحب ... و هو يحجب عينيه بيديه

و الدم يقطر من بين أصابعه

صاح الجنون نادما : يا الهي ماذا فعلت !؟

ماذا أفعل كي أصلح غلطتي بعد أن أفقدتك البصر ؟

أجابه الحب

لن تستطيع إعادة النظر لي

لكن لازال هناك ما تستطيع فعله لأجلي ... كن دليلي

وهذا ماحصل من يومها


يمضي الحب الأعمى ... و يقوده الجنون​:59::wub::smi411::999::banned::Love_Letter_Send:

كــــــــــــــــــــــــــوكـــــــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## mrmr120 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فلسفه الحب الاعمي*

موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى 
ياكوكا 
بجد مواضعيك هايلة​


----------



## farawala (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فلسفه الحب الاعمي*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## gigi angel (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فلسفه الحب الاعمي*

موضوع تحفه فوق الروعه 
مرسى ياكوكا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

*في قديم الزمان... 

حيث لم يكن على الأرض بشر بعد .... 

كانت الفضائل والرذائل.. تطوف العالم معا".. 

وتشعر بالملل الشديد.... 

ذات يوم... وكحل لمشكلة الملل المستعصية... 

اقترح الأبداع.. لعبة.. وأسماها الأستغماية..او ‏الطميمة 

أحب الجميع الفكرة... 

وصرخ الجنون: أريد أن أبدأ.. أريد أن أبدأ... 

أنا من سيغمض عينيه.. ويبدأ ‏العدّ... 

وأنتم عليكم مباشرة الأختفاء.... 

ثم أنه اتكأ بمرفقيه..على شجرة.. وبدأ... 

واحد... اثنين.... ثلاثة.... 

وبدأت الفضائل والرذائل بالأختباء.. 

وجدت الرقة مكانا لنفسها فوق القمر.. 

وأخفت الخيانة نفسها في كومة زبالة... 

دلف الولع... بين الغيوم.. 

ومضى الشوق الى باطن الأرض... 

الكذب قال بصوت عال: سأخفي نفسي تحت الحجارة.. ‏ثم توجه لقعر البحيرة..


واستمر الجنون: تسعة وسبعون... ثمانون.... ‏واحد وثمانون.. 

خلال ذلك أتمت كل الفضائل والرذائل تخفيها... ‏ماعدا الحب... 

كعادته.. لم يكن صاحب قرار... وبالتالي لم ‏يقرر أين يختفي.. 

وهذا غير مفاجيء لأحد... فنحن نعلم كم هو صعب ‏اخفاء الحب.. 

تابع الجنون: خمسة وتسعون....... سبعة ‏وتسعون.... 

وعندما وصل الجنون في تعداده الى: مائة 

قفز الحب وسط أجمة من الورد.. واختفى ‏بداخلها.. 

فتح الجنون عينيه.. وبدأ البحث صائحا": أنا آت ‏اليكم.... أنا آت 

اليكم.... 

كان الكسل أول من أنكشف...لأنه لم يبذل أي جهد ‏في إخفاء نفسه.. 





ثم ظهرت الرقّة المختفية في القمر... 

وبعدها.. خرج الكذب من قاع البحيرة مقطوع ‏النفس... 

واشار على الشوق ان يرجع من باطن الأرض... 

وجدهم الجنون جميعا".. واحدا بعد الآخر.... 



ماعدا الحب... 



كاد يصاب بالأحباط والبأس.. في بحثه عن ‏الحب... حين اقترب منه الحسد 

وهمس في أذنه: 

الحب مختف في شجيرة الورد... 

التقط الجنون شوكة خشبية أشبه بالرمح.. وبدأ ‏في طعن شجيرة الورد بشكل طائش... 


ولم يتوقف الا عندما سمع صوت بكاء يمزق ‏القلوب... 



ظهر الحب.. وهو يحجب عينيه بيديه.. والدم يقطر ‏من بين أصابعه... 

صاح الجنون نادما": يا الهي ماذا فعلت؟.. 


ماذا أفعل كي أصلح غلطتي بعد أن أفقدتك البصر ‏؟... 


أجابه الحب: لن تستطيع إعادة النظر لي... لكن ‏لازال هناك ماتستطيع 


فعله لأجلي... كن دليلي... 

وهذا ماحصل من يومها.... يمضي الحب الأعمى... ‏يقوده الجنون*​


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

*واااااااااااااو كل ده*
*الله يكون فى عونه الحب *
*بيستحمل كتيييييييير*
*والجنون ده ربنا يهديه*
*ويعقله ههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

*يارب يا تويتي يسمع كلامك ويهدي

مرسي علي مرورك الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

*قول يااااااارب بس*
*وهو هيهديه ويعقله كمان*
*هههههههههههههه*

*العفو يافندم*
*اى خدمه *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

*شكله مجننك قوي يا تويتي 

عشان كده عايزاه يعقل ويهدي

مرسي علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

شكرا على القصة الرائعة
مايكل
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

مشكور حبيبي مايكل على الرائعة التي كتبتها
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا على القصة الرائعة
> مايكل
> ودمت بود​





*مرسي وليم علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*



كليمو قال:


> مشكور حبيبي مايكل على الرائعة التي كتبتها
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> سلام المسيح​





*مرسي استاذي كليم علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وسيم الكسان (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

الحب مش اعهمي بس مراية الحب هي اللي عميا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

*مرسي وسيم علي مرورك الجميل

ونووورت الموضوع

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## *malk (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*




> وهذا ماحصل من يومها.... يمضي الحب الأعمى... ‏يقوده الجنون


روووووووووووووعة يامايكل
بجد روعة
ميرسي ياباشا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

*مرسي كيكي علي مرورك الجميل

نووورتي الموضوع

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mansour (29 مايو 2009)

*ليه الحب اعمى و مجنون ؟؟؟؟*

*في قديم الزمان ...

حيث لم يكن على الأرض بشر بعد ..

كانت الفضائل والرذائل تطوف العالم معاً ...

وتشعر بالملل الشديد ..

ذات يوم وكحل لمشكلة الملل المستعصية اقترح الأبداع لعبة ..

وأسماها الأستغماية .. ..

أحب الجميع الفكرة فصرخ الجنون : أريد أن أبدأ .. أريد أن أبدأ ..

أنا من سيغمض عينيه .. ويبدأ العد ...

وأنتم عليكم مباشرة الأختفاء ..

ثم أنه أتكأ بمرفقيه على شجرة .. وبدأ .. واحد .. اثنين .. ثلاثة ..

وبدأت الفضائل والرذائل بالأختباء ..

وجدت الرقه مكانا لنفسها فوق القمر ..

وأخفت الخيانة نفسها في كومة زبالة ..

وذهب الولع وأختبأ .. بين الغيوم ..

ومضى الشوق الى باطن الأرض

الكذب قال بصوت عال: سأخفي نفسي تحت الحجارة ..

ثم توجه لقعر البحيرةـ

واستمر الجنون : تسعة وسبعون .. ثمانون .. واحد وثمانون

خلال ذلك اتمت كل الفضائل والرذائل تخفيها ..

ماعدا الحب .. كعادته .. لم يكن صاحب قرار ..

وبالتالي لم يقرر أين يختفي ..

وهذا غير مفاجئ لأحد .. فنحن نعلم كم هو صعب اخفاء الحب

تابع الجنون : خمسة وتسعون .... سبعة وتسعون ،،،

وعندما وصل الجنون في تعداده الى: مائه ..

قفز الحب وسط أجمة من الورد .. واختفى بداخلها

.. فتح الجنون عينيه .. وبدأ البحث صائحاً: أنا آت اليكم .. .. أنا آت اليكم ..

كان الكسل أول من أنكشف .. لأنه لم يبذل أي جهد في اخفاء نفسه

.. ثم ظهرت الرقه المختفية في القمر

.. وبعدها خرج الكذب من قاع البحيرة مقطوع النفس !!

.. واشار على الشوق ان يرجع من باطن الأرض

.. وجدهم الجنون جميعاً .. واحد بعد الآخر ...

ماعدا الحب ـ ..

كاد يصاب بالأحباط واليأس في بحثه عن الحب ،،،

الى ان اقترب منه الحسد : وهمس في اذنه ...

الحب مختف في شجيرة الورد

التقط الجنون شوكة خشبية أشبه بالرمح ..

وبدأ في طعن شجيرة الورد .. بشكل طائش ،،،

ليخرج منها الحب .. ولم يتوقف الا عندما سمع صوت بكاء يمزق القلوب

.. ظهر الحب .. وهو يحجب عينيه بيديه .. والدم يقطر من بين أصابعه

.. صاح الجنون نادماً : يا الهي ماذا فعلت ؟

.. ماذا أفعل كي أصلح غلطتي بعد أن أفقدتك البصر ؟

.. أجابه الحب : لن تستطيع إعادة النظر لي .. لكن لازال هناك ما تستطيع فعله لأجلي ...

كن دليلي ..

وهذا ما حصل من يومها .. يمضي الحب .. يقوده الجنون​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: ليه الحب اعمى و مجنون ؟؟؟؟*

*ميرسى منصور
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: ليه الحب اعمى و مجنون ؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل يا منصور 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ليه الحب اعمى و مجنون ؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا منصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ليه الحب اعمى و مجنون ؟؟؟؟*

شكرا منصور
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ليه الحب اعمى و مجنون ؟؟؟؟*




موضوع رائع جداااا يا منصور

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## cross of jesus (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ليه الحب اعمى و مجنون ؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جددددددددددا

ميرسى يا منصور على الموضوع
يسوع يمــــــــــــــــــــــلا قلبك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ليه الحب اعمى و مجنون ؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع هايل عن جد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## ponponayah (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ليه الحب اعمى و مجنون ؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جداااااا
ميرسى يا منصور
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 يونيو 2009)

*هكذا بدأت قصة الحب*

فى قديم  الزمان ​
 
 ‏حيث لم يكن على الأرض بشر بعد  ​
 
 ‏كانت ‏الفضائل والرذائل , تطوف العالم معاً   ​
 
 ‏وتشعر بالملل  الشديد​
 
 ‏ذات يوم وكحل  لمشكلة الملل المستعصية​

 اقترح الإبداع  لعبة
وأسماها  الأستغماية 
 أو الغميمة ​
 

والكل  بدأ يصرخ : ‏أريد أنا ان أبدأ .. أريد انا ‏أن أبدأ   ‏أحب الجميع  ‏الفكرة​
 
 ‏الجنون قال :- أنا من سيغمض عينيه ويبدأ العد  ​
 
 ‏وأنتم ‏عليكم  مباشرة الأختفاء​
 
 ‏ثم أنه اتكأ  بمرفقيه على شجرة وبدأ​
 
 ‏واحد , اثنين ,  ثلاثة​
 
 ‏وبدأت الفضائل  والرذائل ‏بالأختباء​
 
 ‏وجدت ‏الرقه  ‏مكاناً لنفسها فوق ‏القمر​
 
 ‏وأخفت ‏الخيانة ‏نفسها في كومة زبالة​
 
 ‏وذهب ‏الولع ‏بين الغيوم  ​
 
 ‏ومضى ‏الشوق ‏الى باطن الأرض  ​
 
 ‏الكذب ‏قال بصوت عالٍ :- سأخفي نفسي تحت  الحجارة  ​
 ثم ‏توجه لقعر البحيرة  ​
 ‏واستمر ‏الجنون :- ‏تسعة وسبعون , ‏ثمانون , واحد ‏وثمانون   ​
 ‏خلال  ذلك​
 ‏أتمت كل الفضائل والرذائل ‏تخفيها​
 ‏ماعدا ‏الحب​
 ‏كعادته لم يكن  ‏صاحب قرار وبالتالي لم يقرر ‏أين يختفي​
 
 ‏وهذا غير مفاجيء  ‏لأحد , فنحن نعلم كم هو صعب ‏اخفاء الحب​
 
 ‏تابع ‏الجنون :- ‏خمسة وتسعون , ستة وتسعون , سبعة  وتسعون  ​
 
 ‏وعندما ‏وصل  ‏الجنون ‏في تعداده الى :- المائة  ​
 
 ‏قفز ‏الحب ‏وسط أجمة من الورد واختفى بداخلها   ​
 
 ‏فتح ‏الجنون ‏عينيه ‏وبدأ البحث صائحاً :- أنا آتٍ ‏إليكم ,  ‏أنا آتٍ إليكم   ​
 
 ‏كان ‏الكسل ‏أول من ‏أنكشف لأنه لم يبذل أي جهد  في ‏إخفاء نفسه   ​
 
 ‏ثم ظهرت ‏الرقّه ‏المختفية في القمر  ​
 
 ‏وبعدها خرج  ‏الكذب ‏من قاع البحيرة مقطوع  النفس  ​
 
 ‏واشار الجنون على ‏الشوق ‏ان يرجع من باطن الأرض  ​
 
 الجنون ‏وجدهم ‏جميعاً واحداً بعد الآخر   ​
 
 ‏ماعدا ‏الحب​
 
 ‏كاد يصاب  بالأحباط واليأس في بحثه عن ‏الحب​
 
واقترب الحسد من  الجنون , ‏حين اقترب منه ‏الحسد همس في أذن الجنون​
 
قال :- ‏الحب  ‏مختفاً بين شجيرة الورد  ​
 
إلتقط ‏الجنون ‏شوكة خشبية  أشبه بالرمح وبدأ في ‏طعن شجيرة ‏الورد بشكل طائش  ​
 
 ‏ولم يتوقف الا  عندما سمع صوت بكاء يمزق القلوب​
 
 ‏ظهر ‏ الحب من تحت شجيرة الورد ‏وهو يحجب عينيه  بيديه والدم يقطر من ‏بين أصابعه  ​
 
 ‏صاح ‏الجنون ‏نادماً :- يا إلهي ماذا فعلت بك ؟  ​
 
لقد افقدتك بصرك  ​
 
 ‏ماذا أفعل كي  أصلح غلطتي بعد أن أفقدتك ‏البصر ؟​
 
 ‏أجابه ‏  الحب:- ‏لن تستطيع إعادة  ‏النظر لي , لكن ‏لازال هناك ما تستطيع ‏فعله لأجلي  ​
 ( كن دليلي )   ​
 ‏وهذا ماحصل من  يومها​
 
يمضي ‏الحب  ‏الأعمى ‏يقوده ‏الجنون​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: هكذا بدأت قصة الحب*

قصه رااااااااائعه يا مورا 

ميررررسى على القصه والعبره

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: هكذا بدأت قصة الحب*

  مورا

حقيقة انني مررت من هنا بشكل عفوي

 فاستوقفني هذا الحوار  البديع   الرائع

لقد قرأت كل الاسطر والحروف بتمعن

وعشت مع جمال الكلمات المنثورة  بتأني

سيدتي

جزيل الشكر لك ولموضوعك الجميل

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: هكذا بدأت قصة الحب*

مورا ليس في وسعي 
الا ان انحني و ارفع لك القبعة على جمال الموضوع 
بجد موضوع رائع و طريقة سرده بديعة جدا
مرسي يا قمرايا على الموضوع الرائع ده
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلواتك كتيييييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: هكذا بدأت قصة الحب*

*القصة كتيير حلووة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: هكذا بدأت قصة الحب*

شكرا مورا مارون
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هكذا بدأت قصة الحب*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (26 يناير 2010)

*هكذا بدات قصة الحب*

_فى قديم الزمان  _


_ حيث لم يكن على الأرض بشر بعد  _


_ كانت الفضائل والرذائل , تطوف العالم معاً  _


_ وتشعر بالملل الشديد  _


_ ذات يوم وكحل لمشكلة الملل المستعصية  _



_ اقترح الإبداع لعبة _
_ وأسماها الأستغماية  _
_ أو الغميمة  _


_ أحب الجميع الفكرة  _
_ والكل بدأ يصرخ : أريد أنا ان أبدأ .. أريد انا أن أبدأ  _


_ الجنون قال :- أنا من سيغمض عينيه ويبدأ العد  _


_ وأنتم عليكم مباشرة الأختفاء  _


_ ثم أنه اتكأ بمرفقيه على شجرة وبدأ  _


_ واحد , اثنين , ثلاثة  _


_ وبدأت الفضائل والرذائل بالأختباء  _


_ وجدت الرقه مكاناً لنفسها فوق القمر  _


_ وأخفت الخيانة نفسها في كومة زبالة  _


_ وذهب الولع بين الغيوم  _


_ ومضى الشوق الى باطن الأرض  _


_ الكذب قال بصوت عالٍ :- سأخفي نفسي تحت الحجارة  _

_ ثم توجه لقعر البحيرة  _

_ واستمر الجنون :- تسعة وسبعون , ثمانون , واحد وثمانون  _

_ خلال ذلك  _

_ أتمت كل الفضائل والرذائل تخفيها  _

_ ماعدا الحب  _

_ كعادته لم يكن صاحب قرار وبالتالي لم يقرر أين يختفي  _


_ وهذا غير مفاجيء لأحد , فنحن نعلم كم هو صعب اخفاء الحب  _


_ تابع الجنون :- خمسة وتسعون , ستة وتسعون , سبعة وتسعون  _


_ وعندما وصل الجنون في تعداده الى :- المائة  _


_ قفز الحب وسط أجمة من الورد واختفى بداخلها  _


_ فتح الجنون عينيه وبدأ البحث صائحاً :- أنا آتٍ إليكم , أنا آتٍ إليكم  _


_ كان الكسل أول من أنكشف لأنه لم يبذل أي جهد في إخفاء نفسه  _


_ ثم ظهرت الرقّه المختفية في القمر  _


_ وبعدها خرج الكذب من قاع البحيرة مقطوع النفس  _


_ واشار الجنون على الشوق ان يرجع من باطن الأرض  _


_ الجنون وجدهم جميعاً واحداً بعد الآخر  _


_ ماعدا الحب  _


_ كاد يصاب بالأحباط واليأس في بحثه عن الحب  _


_ واقترب الحسد من الجنون , حين اقترب منه الحسد همس في أذن الجنون  _


_ قال :- الحب مختفاً بين شجيرة الورد  _


_ إلتقط الجنون شوكة خشبية أشبه بالرمح وبدأ في طعن شجيرة الورد بشكل طائش  _


_ ولم يتوقف الا عندما سمع صوت بكاء يمزق القلوب  _


_ ظهر  الحب من تحت شجيرة الورد وهو يحجب عينيه بيديه والدم يقطر من بين أصابعه  _


_ صاح الجنون نادماً :- يا إلهي ماذا فعلت بك ؟  _


_ لقد افقدتك بصرك  _


_ ماذا أفعل كي أصلح غلطتي بعد أن أفقدتك البصر ؟  _


_ أجابه  الحب :- لن تستطيع إعادة النظر لي , لكن لازال هناك ما تستطيع فعله لأجلي  _

_ ( كن دليلي )  _

_ وهذا ماحصل من يومها  _


_ يمضي الحب الأعمى يقوده الجنون  _ ​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: هكذا بدات قصة الحب*

جميل يا يا قمر

تسلم ايدك


----------



## اسامة ثروت (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: هكذا بدات قصة الحب*

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررئعة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2010)

*رد: هكذا بدات قصة الحب*

راااااااااااائع جدا 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ليه بنقول على الحب أعمى "قصة الحب"*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هكذا بدأت قصة الحب*

قصه جميله جداااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------

